# McClelland Frog Morton



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was a little unsure if I wanted to do a review of FM. First, it is a regular smoke for me, it is easy to find, and one of my favorites, but as a result, that also means that it is easy to take for granted (i.e. I'm more likely to run to the computer during or after a smoke for something I don't smoke often or that is hard to get). Second, it easy to get and is one of those blends that if you smoke an English blend, you've probably had it before so most people on this board are probably pretty familiar with it. Last, and related to the previous one, if I did a search, I'd bet that there would be half a dozen to a dozen (if not more) existing reviews on FM on this site. However, we all take something different from each tobacco we smoke so I figured my take might be a little different from someone else's, it hasn't been reviewed too recently, I'm smoking it right now, and frankly, I want to add another tobacco award for McClelland (since it is one of my regular brands) to my list and need 5 McClelland reviews 

Tin note: It is definitely a latakia based English style blend. The leather, campfire smokiness, and a little soapiness is there. It also has a slight oily smell to it. However, there is something else, something unusual, something you don't expect from an English. There is a sweetness to the note, some of the McClelland signature "ketchup" smell and taste (get to the taste when describing the smoking of it) that isn't quite ketchup but that is the common descriptor people use. It also has an unusual body to it for an English- a more aro-like body reminiscent of bread or even something sweeter like cake.

The taste and smell, like the tin note, is what you'd expect of an English with something extra. The latakia soapiness is there, but very subdued. The latakia wood smoke (campfire) flavor and smell is there, it is as strong as you'd expect out of any English blend, but it is not overpowering and is somehow more mellow than usual. In fact, mellow is a very good word to describe both the taste and smell of this blend. It is a sweet tobacco- between the Virginia, and the McClelland characteristic ketchup flavor (not overpowering, but there) it is already sweet. Though, like in the tin note, there seems to be more there. I suspect it is mildly cased with something, though I can't place it. There is a bit of a bread like or sweeter cake like body to the taste and smell- very mild and subtle, but it is there and it is very pleasant.

I am smoking this right now in my bedroom (I usually smoke outdoors). Leaving my room for a bit and coming back, I was greeted by a very pleasant room note. A little smokey (as in wood smoke "smokey" not tobacco smoke "smokey") along with some sweetness from whatever they may have flavored this with. 

The whole experience with this tobacco is extremely pleasant and relaxing. The flavors and smells are familiar yet unique. It is definitely one of my favorites and will always be on my tobacco shelf. If you like aros, it would make a good into to English blends. If you like an English, it is a good English that is a little bit of a change of pace. I can't recommend trying it enough, it is great stuff!


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice review Jeff. Your summary of smoky and sweet is reminiscent of my own impression. The only thing i felt lacking was strength, not entirely a bad thing, just an observation.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got a tin of FM , now I can't wait to try it. Thanks for the review


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review Jeff, this was one of my first English's and it is still in my rotation.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Thanks for the review Jeff, this was one of my first English's and it is still in my rotation.


Yup, I remember :evil: . As I recall, you didn't initially like it (though it didn't take long). That's part of why I'm starting to revise my usual cigar to pipe smoker recommendations away from English blends and towards Virginias and VaPers, English blends just may be too foreign and experience to a cigar smoker to start with one.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks for the review. I smoke the entire froggy line and like them a lot. Always consistent right out of the can. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> thanks for the review. I smoke the entire froggy line and like them a lot. Always consistent right out of the can.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


I haven't tried them all yet, but I am getting through them. So far, I've only had the original FM and Frog Morton Across the Pond (review to come). Both are among my favorites. I'm not sure which of the other two I'm buying next, but given my recent perique kick it will probably be FM On the Bayou.

I agree that they are always consistent and good right out of the tin. However, right out of the tin FM is a little wet. Not a bad thing, I certainly don't mind a moist tobacco, but some people may prefer it dried out a little while before smoking.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> I haven't tried them all yet, but I am getting through them. So far, I've only had the original FM and Frog Morton Across the Pond (review to come). Both are among my favorites. I'm not sure which of the other two I'm buying next, but given my recent perique kick it will probably be FM On the Bayou.
> 
> I agree that they are always consistent and good right out of the tin. However, right out of the tin FM is a little wet. Not a bad thing, I certainly don't mind a moist tobacco, but some people may prefer it dried out a little while before smoking.


 You are correct. I always take out enough froggy for 2 pipes, spread it on a paper plate for about half hour before packing the 2 pipes.

J


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

The ketchup note always struck me as more of a mild vinegar, like maybe a red wine vinegar, flavor. Either way, this is a great blend and one I'll always have on hand.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the Review, Jeff. Call me crazy, but I use to put the pinch of FM I'm going to smoke into microwave for 7 sec... The result: the Ketchup flavor is gone and the humidity level is fixed.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Good review. Just received my tin of FMOTB and I'm looking forward to filling a bowl this evening. I couldn't wait to smell this "camp fire" smokiness I kept reading about and I'll be damned...the tin smell definitely reminds me of sitting around the camp fire as a kid poking the coals. At one point my wife looks over and says, "OMG! Would you put that thing down?!?!" lol I also picked up a tin of Blackwoods Flake (based on the reviews) and now I also understand the "ketchup" references I've been reading about. Again nice review!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hendu3270 said:


> Good review. Just received my tin of FMOTB and I'm looking forward to filling a bowl this evening. I couldn't wait to smell this "camp fire" smokiness I kept reading about and I'll be damned...the tin smell definitely reminds me of sitting around the camp fire as a kid poking the coals. At one point my wife looks over and says, "OMG! Would you put that thing down?!?!" lol I also picked up a tin of Blackwoods Flake (based on the reviews) and now I also understand the "ketchup" references I've been reading about. Again nice review!


So have you smoked it yet? It really is good stuff.



> At one point my wife looks over and says, "OMG! Would you put that thing down?!?!"


ound:

It does have a pretty nice smell to it.


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought a 100g tin of this based on the reviews here and on TR. I have smoked 5 bowls all through different pipes and just can't come to terms with it. I am going to cellar it and hopefully come back to it again in the future, but I am thinking that the English blends just aren't to my liking just yet. Although being a newbie still, that may not be true in the future so we shall see.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DahlKen said:


> I bought a 100g tin of this based on the reviews here and on TR. I have smoked 5 bowls all through different pipes and just can't come to terms with it. I am going to cellar it and hopefully come back to it again in the future, but I am thinking that the English blends just aren't to my liking just yet. Although being a newbie still, that may not be true in the future so we shall see.


How new are you? How many and which English tobaccos have you tried so far?


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

FM was my first foray into the English blends. I have only been puffing a pipe for a month so a total and complete newbie. I have tried an Altadis Nightcap blend which I got in the NPS trade. Again, didn't really care for it, but I liked it a bit more than the FM. I am just hoping that it is just so different to me that I am not liking it at this point, and as my palette opens up to the wide array of flavors available I will eventually be able to enjoy these other blends.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

DahlKen said:


> FM was my first foray into the English blends. I have only been puffing a pipe for a month so a total and complete newbie. I have tried an Altadis Nightcap blend which I got in the NPS trade. Again, didn't really care for it, but I liked it a bit more than the FM. I am just hoping that it is just so different to me that I am not liking it at this point, and as my palette opens up to the wide array of flavors available I will eventually be able to enjoy these other blends.


I don't know that they're for everyone. It's sort of odd, I dabbled with a pipe twenty years ago, but only came back to it recently. I tried a few aros and liked them, but then I had a sample of Penzance. I was blown away!


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

OK, now I must revise my statement. I know this is a great baccy so I couldn't bring myself to just shelve it. So today I pulled about a half bowl of it out and mixed it with half bowl of LNF, let it sit for about 30 mins then loaded 'em up. Well I must say it has come alive for me. A beautiful array of flavors now rolling over my tongue and when retrohaled just fantastic. This will definitely be a blending I revisit often, and glad I just didn't give up on it.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> So have you smoked it yet? It really is good stuff.
> 
> ound:


Oh yes! The first bowl I dried for about 15 minutes. I had a difficult time keeping it lit but the bowl was decent. Couple of days later, (I usually don't do this), I put it in the microwave for 10 seconds to dry it a bit more and it made all the difference in the world. Burned very well and was easy to maintain. Definitely an enjoyable flavor to me. I like the "tartness" (I think this is a better description than my usual "tangy-ness" I typically use), and zero tongue burn with this one. I was able to slowly sip it and it really mellowed me out. I'm not too good at describing the flavors I get with a smoke so I won't even try. I'm assuming everyone else does the same thing, but I usually sip on a pipe and retro-hale throughout trying to place individual flavors and such. Most often I can't place individual flavors but there's no mistaken if I consider it a worthy blend or not and this is definitely one in my book.


----------

